
Conspiracy videos? Fake news? Enter Wikipedia, the 'good cop' of the Internet - gpvos
https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/conspiracy-videos-fake-news-enter-wikipedia-the-good-cop-of-the-internet/2018/04/06/ad1f018a-3835-11e8-8fd2-49fe3c675a89_story.html
======
DataWorker
Isn’t this what snopes is for?

